# Nikon F5 vs ...?



## Atmosphere (Sep 15, 2010)

I am looking into a professional 35mm camera for my photography. I am pretty set on the nikon F5 but before I buy I would like to get a second opinion. I have also heard good things about the F100 but I can afford the F5 body and thats what I would like. My budget is around $400 and there are some on ebay in the $300-$450 range. I am aware of the size and everything and I am fine with a bulky body. I would just like to know if I should look into something else around my price range that would be better. I'm not a specialist and I love to shoot all sorts of subjects. Thanks.


----------



## KooK (Sep 15, 2010)

I just picked up an F5 in amazing shape for around $550, although I can't comment on the F100, my F5 is AWESOME.  Not a huge fan of all the plastics or how bulky it is, but it's got amazing speed, great options, and it feels very solid.  Totally happy with it.


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 15, 2010)

I would look into a F4 it is a great camera dn can be found for better prices than the f5


----------



## Atmosphere (Sep 15, 2010)

I found a F4s for $205 in great condition. Should I just hop on that or is it worth the extra money for the F5?


----------



## KooK (Sep 15, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> I would look into a F4 it is a great camera dn can be found for better prices than the f5



If you don't have a lineup of G lenses or you don't think you want the option, I'll agree.  The setup on an F4 looks a lot better, plus the battery packs are interchangeable so you can run faster (larger pack), or run slim with the small one.  Not to mention when I was looking I found some in great shape for less than $300.


----------



## Atmosphere (Sep 15, 2010)

KooK said:


> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> > I would look into a F4 it is a great camera dn can be found for better prices than the f5
> ...



I have a 50mm f1.8, a 18-55mm VR AF-s, and a 70-300mm VR AF-S lens. I guess my main questions is from KEH should I get a F4 in great condition or a F5 in decent condition. Thanks


----------



## KooK (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's what I learned when I was researching the F4 and F5.  Both of  them use the FX style lens, so if you've got a a digital with a DX, the  lens will work but it wont allow for a full capture of the scene on the  film because the elements are physically larger on the FX lens.  The  only digital Nikon bodies that use the FX that I can find are the D700,  D3, and D3x, plus a couple of Kodak conversions.

Now the lenses, if you have a G lens it means you don't have an aperture ring because it's controlled electronically, which will still work on the F4 but you wont have control of your aperture period, it will be locked on (I believe) wide open?  I forgot which way it goes.  However the F5 has the electronic aperture control and will fully control the G series lens


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 15, 2010)

Nikon Autofocus F5 35MM SLR AUTO FOCUS CAMERA BODY - KEH.com

I would go with that. I have bought BNG stuff from KEH and they are great and returns are easy if you are not happy 235 is a great price for an F5

And dont waste your money on an F6....... why nikon why is all i have to say...1900??? seriously????


----------



## Atmosphere (Sep 15, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> Nikon Autofocus F5 35MM SLR AUTO FOCUS CAMERA BODY - KEH.com
> 
> I would go with that. I have bought BNG stuff from KEH and they are great and returns are easy if you are not happy 235 is a great price for an F5



Alright great thanks so much everyone for their response. I will post back here on the condition of the BGN F5 when it arrives. 
:thumbup:


----------



## KooK (Sep 15, 2010)

The 50mm F1.8 is an FX so it will work well.  Plus it has an aperture ring so it will work with the F4.
AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D | Nikon

The 70-300mm VR AF-S looks to be an FX so it will work.  No aperture ring.
AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED (4.3x) | Nikon

The 18-55mm VR AF-S is a DX so it wont work well.  No aperture ring.
AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR (3.0x) | Nikon


----------



## Atmosphere (Sep 15, 2010)

KooK said:


> The 50mm F1.8 is an FX so it will work well.  Plus it has an aperture ring so it will work with the F4.
> AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D | Nikon



This is my Nifty-fifty











I believe it will still work. Since my 18-55 or my 70-300 won't work I guess I am also gonna get a zoom lens.


----------



## KooK (Sep 15, 2010)

Woooo, I can't comment on that lens   Oldie but goodie though.  Although the 70-300 I linked to will work fine with the F5, the 18-55 I linked to will not.  Like I said just keep an eye out for FX and DX.  FX is what the F5 uses.


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 17, 2010)

I own an f5 and an f100.... the f100 is the better camera, as it's lighter without sacrificing build quality, it also has auto-focus points that you can actually see. At about half the cost of an F5, it's a far better deal. 

That said, the f5 just "feels" better, probably due to the weight.  I have a vertical grip fro my f100 yet it still doesn't feel as nice as the f5.

The F4 also feels really nice, but I'd avoid buying one unseen due to the issues it has with LCD bleed.


----------



## j-dogg (Sep 17, 2010)

I actually have that exact lens and loved it to much I bought an adapter to use it on my Rebel, with the 1.6 crop factor it shoots like an 85mm f2.8 :thumbup:


----------



## Atmosphere (Sep 19, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> I actually have that exact lens and loved it to much I bought an adapter to use it on my Rebel, with the 1.6 crop factor it shoots like an 85mm f2.8 :thumbup:



Cool. I also recently picked up this:

Vivitar 70-150mm










And this:

Nikkor 28-80mm (for a cheap midrange zoom AF lens)


----------



## compur (Sep 20, 2010)

^ That particular Vivitar lens is very good.

See this.


----------



## Atmosphere (Sep 22, 2010)

So my package from KEH came today and I was very impressed with what I got. The packaging itself was nice and protective. I was a little worried about the condition of the BGN (Bargain- 70%-79%) but all I could notice was some minor wear around the body and some loss of the white symbols and words around the body. Everything is in great condition and I can't wait to get some rolls through the camera. Now here are some pictures of the equipment I will be using with the F5 Body.

Beware Lots Of Images















Nikkor 28-80mm f./3.5





Nikkor 50mm f./1.8






Nikkor 70-300mm f./4.5 (This combination has some weight to it :mrgreen










Vivitar 70-150mm f./3.8






Nikon F5 with Nikon D90 (WOW)






Everything


----------



## compur (Sep 22, 2010)

Loaded for bear. Nice camera!


----------



## karengrey (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Nikon F401, with lenses NIKKOR 25mm-50mm and 35-105mm. I am thinking of selling it.  ATMOSPHERE would you be interested?


----------



## karengrey (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi I have a Nikon F401, witk 24mm-50mm and 35mm-105mm lenses. Would anyone be interested, I am thinking of selling it.


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 30, 2010)

Told you that KEh was very good when it came to rating there gear. Glad they took care of you.


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats on what looks like a great score! That thing's a behemoth! I got a Nikon FE recently with a pile of lenses and although I thought it was a heavy camera, I can't imagine how light and small it would be compared to the F5!

Can't wait to hear how the pictures come out!


----------



## bhop (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice choice.  I have an F4s and an F100.  I like the F4, but the F100 has faster autofocus and is overall easier to use, but that might be because i'm used to using my D Nikons, and the controls are the same.  I haven't used an F5, but i've heard that autofocus system is pretty much only bested by the F6 as far as film cameras go.


----------



## slate mike (Oct 2, 2010)

i recently got a great F4 on ebay for $191 del'd. Then went to Ken Rockwelss's site and bought his "Cheapskate Lenses." I have less than $500 invested in  the body and lenses(including an SB-25 flash.) And am as happy as a clam! I do admire the F5, but really love being able to do all the settings with knobs and buttons rather than "menus."
The great thing about film bodies today is that they're so inexpensive. get the one you want. And down the road you can pick up another one - or 2 - or 3. And still use all your lenses.


----------



## Atmosphere (Oct 7, 2010)

slate mike said:


> i recently got a great F4 on ebay for $191 del'd. Then went to Ken Rockwelss's site and bought his "Cheapskate Lenses." I have less than $500 invested in  the body and lenses(including an SB-25 flash.) And am as happy as a clam! I do admire the F5, but really love being able to do all the settings with knobs and buttons rather than "menus."
> The great thing about film bodies today is that they're so inexpensive. get the one you want. And down the road you can pick up another one - or 2 - or 3. And still use all your lenses.



Thats awesome. I put the first couple of rolls through the camera last week and I developed them at school on tuesday and everything is great, no light leaks or other shenanigans. 

I totally agree with you on the prices of film cameras. Its awesome to be so young yet still be able to afford a professional Film SLR relatively easily. This is the D3 of the film era and I'm so psyched to be able to use it. I learned on cameras like this in photo class last year so I am pretty well aquatinted with everything. I will most likely be picking up another film camera soon enough.

Thanks for everything guys, I am really pleased with everything.


----------



## Atmosphere (Oct 7, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> Told you that KEh was very good when it came to rating there gear. Glad they took care of you.



Thanks so much for the reassurance. I'm not gonna lie I was skeptical of the "BGN" rating but everything is great. I will most definitely be ordering from KEH again.


----------

